# Some more of Mernickles work



## CaryC (May 9, 2006)

Here are four of my Mernickle rigs

http://www.mernickleholsters.com/bm_perf.html


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW, he does beautiful work. Are the pics backwards? :-D


----------



## CaryC (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> WOW, he does beautiful work. Are the pics backwards? :-D


The pics are not backwards, they are leftie holsters. You know, its funny, but I never noticed before the the plainer cowboy rig does buckle opposite the other three rigs.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I was wondering about that, nice rigs and guns.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice looking rigs.


----------



## CaryC (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I actually meant to post this as an answer to the post "Ever Use A...."

I just hit the wrong button.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Kinda looks like the pics are reversed in a couple it looks like the loading gate is on the left side of the pistol :wink:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

As said before, Bob Mernickle does exquisite work. CaryC's holsters are beautiful. Mernickle is not cheap, but ya' know, I never had the urge to buy another holster for the gun I used in the Mernickle holsters, unlike some of the cheaper holsters I have purchased and then kept looking for another. (did that make any sense?) I will continue to buy from him.


----------



## CaryC (May 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> Kinda looks like the pics are reversed in a couple it looks like the loading gate is on the left side of the pistol :wink:


Nope. It's just the way the shadows are. If they were reversed like turning over a negative, they would look like right hand holsters and I'm pretty sure I'm actually left handed. :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Those are some beautiful riggins' you got there!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For the benefit of those who have not yet learned who CaryC is, let me introduce him. He's the C of CLC custom grips. So far as I know its Ruger Single Action grips only for him, but he is one fine artist with wood.

I have several pairs of grips from him, they fit perfectly, are some very fine wood, and are finished like no other you will find.

If you've got a single action, you need to get in contact with this man.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Those are sweet


----------

